# Phrag. Red Lightning



## Jason Fischer (Dec 19, 2006)

A seldom seen primary, popowii x sargentianum. This cross took about 6 years before it reached blooming size. Now the plants are huge and multiple-growth, spiking randomly for the first time. The flowers are quite large with strong red in the petals. Crossed with besseae makes Flash Gordon, which is a very impressive deep red flower similar to a Jason Fischer but with down-swept petals. I'll post a pic of that sometime, but for now enjoy Red Lightning!


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey, that's pretty awesome!

I have a nice seedling of Flash Gordon (didn't realize that was the name). Please do post a photo sometime.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 19, 2006)

Absolutely stunning plant Jason


----------



## Heather (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice cross. Looking forward to seeing Flash Gordon, sounds right up my alley. 

Thanks Jason.


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 19, 2006)

very nice


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2006)

Really nice color in the down petals.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow. :drool: Very nice. Love the colour and twisted petals. Like the shorter leaves on this one too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2006)

Lovely, Jason. You folks selling these? If so, how about a Slippertalk special? I'm first in line.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Dec 20, 2006)

A special huh?  After the holiday madness, I might just do that!


----------



## patrix (Dec 20, 2006)

very nice-great color


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason Fischer said:


> A special huh?  After the holiday madness, I might just do that!


Great! Just remember please, I'm first in line...


----------



## Heather (Dec 20, 2006)

J's good for the specials. .... sweet.


----------

